# Hilfe - ich komme nicht mehr in " Neue Beiträge "



## jolantha (5. Nov. 2012)

Hallo,
irgendwie und wo stimmt hier was nicht ( vielleicht ja auch bei mir )
Immer, wenn ich aus einem Thema wieder raus will, und " Neue Beiträge" anklicke, 
kommt der Systemmitteilung : 

Entschuldigung, aber Sie können nur alle 10 Sekunden eine neue Suche starten. Sie müssen noch 10 Sekunden warten, bevor Sie eine neue Suche starten können.

Dann muß ich den Umweg über " Forum" nehmen und komme dann erst in " Neue 
Beiträge "
Passiert das noch jemanden ??


----------



## Gladiator (5. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe - ich komme nicht mehr in " Neue Beiträge "*

geduld ist die lösung..

die neuen beiträge muss die technik auch erst finden.. und wenn man die zu sehr anstrengt dann ists nicht so gut 


wenn das steht, dann warte doch mal 10 sekunden oder auch bisschen länger und klicke nochmals..


----------



## Zermalmer (6. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe - ich komme nicht mehr in " Neue Beiträge "*

Hallo Jolantha,
ich mache das immer ein wenig anders...
Ich wähle "Neue Beiträge" und öffne dann Beiträge immer in einem Neuen Fenster oder Tab.
z.B. (sofern vorhanden) mittlere Maustaste bzw. Mausrad-Click öffnet in einem neuen Tab

Hat in meinen Augen den Vorteil, dass ich nicht in die 'Zeitfalle' laufe und das Forum dauernd mit Suchanfragen 'Belästige'.

Entweder macht man dann noch einen Mausradclick auf 'alle Foren als gelesen markieren' oder macht das halt im Anschluss an ein erneutes 'neue Beiträge'...dann sollte man so gut wie keinen neuen Beitrag verpassen.


----------



## jolantha (6. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe - ich komme nicht mehr in " Neue Beiträge "*

Hallo Gladiator,
selbst wenn ich 8-10 Minuten warte, kommt diese Meldung.
Ich lese mich durch einen Beitrag durch, klicke dann Neue Beiträge an, und dann kommt diese Meldung,
aber nicht nur manchmal, sondern immer !
@ Andreas
wenn ich Deinen Umweg nehme ( neuer Tab ) dann klappt es. Danke


----------



## Christine (6. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe - ich komme nicht mehr in " Neue Beiträge "*

Hallo Jo,

mach mal Deinen Browser "sauber" (Cache, Cookies löschen). Das wirkt manchmal wunder.


----------



## jolantha (6. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe - ich komme nicht mehr in " Neue Beiträge "*

Elschen, 
sowas von sauber gibbet schon gar nicht mehr, hab schon alles aufgeräumt, was mich nur irgendwie
ausbremsen könnte.
Kein Erfolg !


----------



## Joachim (6. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe - ich komme nicht mehr in " Neue Beiträge "*

Ich sags mal so, das Forum setzt u.a. einen Cookie um zu errechnen wie schnell jemand erneut die Suchefunktion benutzt. Das müssen wir tun, da dies sonst tatsächlich den Server zu sehr stressen kann. Nicht heute, aber in der Teichsaison schon.

Aber das es nach Minuten so ist, hat mit dem Forum eigentlich nichts zu tun - ich schließ mich Elschen an und sage es liegt am Browser und dessen Einstellungen.
Eventuell mal nen anderen sauberen Browser parallel installieren und damit probieren - wie gesagt, ich konnte es nicht nachvollziehen bei Versuchen. Sorry.


----------



## jolantha (6. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe - ich komme nicht mehr in " Neue Beiträge "*

Danke Elschen und Joachim,
heute Abend klappt es auf einmal wieder einwandfrei. ( Bis jetzt jedenfalls ),
davor habe ich einfach den Tip von Andreas genommen ( neuen Tab ) , das klappte auch.


----------

